# Physical Test



## Bobby147

What is the sequence of Physical Test? 

Is it like 

Sit ups  >> Push ups  >> Hand Grip  >> Cardio

??     

I m worried about PT !!!    :crybaby:


----------



## GrahamD

It was step test, hand grip test, pushups, then situps for me.

It really shouldn‘t make any kind of difference what order they do it in though. It‘s a pretty basic test.


----------



## Bobby147

Thanx !!


----------



## Bobby147

I have one more question, please. 

How many times we have to repeat the steps squence in step test? How much time I will have to do the step thing? I am asking so that I can practice it.


----------



## wongskc

I just did my fitness exam today.  I did it in the same order as GrahamD.  The step test is done to a pre-recorded beat and a voice that says "up, two, three, down, two three." You go for a few minutes, until the music ends.  The examiner takes your pulse and if it‘s under the limit, you do it again at a faster pace, until your heart rate goes too high.  

Running is a better way to train for the step test than going up some stairs.  If you can do your 2.5 km within the time requirements, the step test is doable.


----------



## Bobby147

Thanks Wongskc  :soldier:   and GrahamD  :gunner:  , I think I will pass the PT with little more practice.....   

Thanx

Bobby  :akimbo:


----------



## Yan

I did cardio, push ups, sit ups and hand grip


----------



## space_sldr

Mine was cardio, hand grip, pushupz and then situpz


----------



## fleeingjam

Dude, the more you think about that test the more likleu youll be to fail. Try to not think of it as the hardest test. And when they say 19 aim for 25. Dont worry man im sure ull pass.

BTW- i had the same order to lol.


----------



## Old Cent Hand

When it comes to the PT Test , strive to do better, it will benefit you in the long run. I was told along time ago, by my Instructor in Basic Training, ( He was P.P.C.L.I.), " It is easy to meet expectations, but difficult to exceed them".


----------



## Old Cent Hand

Further to my last, anyone can meet the " Minimum Standard", but it doesn‘t hurt to go the " Extra Mile". Because in the end, going the " Extra Mile", is rewarding to you as an individual. It builds self confidence, and esteem.


----------



## Jungle

> Originally posted by Bobby147:
> [qb] I have one more question, please.
> 
> How many times we have to repeat the steps squence in step test? How much time I will have to do the step thing? I am asking so that I can practice it. [/qb]


You can‘t practice for a step test. Go outside and  *RUN*  !!! It is the best way to improve your cardio-vascular capacity.


----------



## BDTyre

Jungle: You can practice for a step test.  Many exercise places sell step sets that come with tapes for keeping pace.  Alternatively, get a pace counter and use a set of stairs.

It won‘t be the best way to improve your cardio, but you can practice steps.


----------



## fleeingjam

I dont know about that one... out on the field during BMQ if you "stepping around" to the music of something youll be in a lot of trouble fast. Thats why you should run like 5km every other day for half the week then measure 2.4km and try to fininsh that under 10 mins for the rest of the week.


----------



## BDTyre

I realize that preparing only for a step test is useless, and the step test has no application in BMQ; I was simply disputing Jungle‘s claim that you can‘t practice for a step test.

Believe it or not, steps are a recognized form of exercise, hence the popularity of stairmasters and step kits.  I do steps during the winter because I‘d rather not risk breaking my neck on a frozen sidewalk, but of course if all you do is steps you‘ll be in for a big surprise when you get to BMQ.


----------



## gk404

> Originally posted by BDTyre:
> [qb] I realize that preparing only for a step test is useless, and the step test has no application in BMQ; I was simply disputing Jungle‘s claim that you can‘t practice for a step test.
> 
> Believe it or not, steps are a recognized form of exercise, hence the popularity of stairmasters and step kits.  I do steps during the winter because I‘d rather not risk breaking my neck on a frozen sidewalk, but of course if all you do is steps you‘ll be in for a big surprise when you get to BMQ. [/qb]


Just a suggestion, but perhaps you should have included this in your first post, so that you would not have sounded argumentative...  :akimbo:


----------



## Bert

I don‘t think he was argumentative, its just theres various ways of looking at the same idea.
It keeps forums interesting.


----------



## MikeM

Mine went Handgrip, Pushups, Situps, Step-Test.


----------



## robbie__hogger

Just so that you know... you are going to have to run in the winter aswell. It‘s not like the army is going to say, "it‘s cold outside, we should do steps inside". The best way to train for anything to do with cardio is to get outside and go for a run.

I am not trying to create an arguement but really...


----------



## BDTyre

I wasn‘t intending to be argumentative.   

And I know I‘ll have to run outside in the winter, but in that situation someone will have hopefully made sure the path is clear.  Where I live, not everywhere is salted in the winter, so running can be hazardous


----------



## Army_Deej

for the step test, is it good to have to repeat it over and over?


----------



## robbie__hogger

"made sure that the path is clear"
where do you think you are going??? There will not be any clear path for you to run on!!! Come on now, this is the army were talking about not a jym class. Think about it


----------



## BDTyre

So they don‘t care if someone slips on an icy sidewalk during PT and seriously injures themselves?

I realize in the field there won‘t be a clear path, but in the field one will face greater hazards.


----------



## chrisf

Robertoalan, I looked at your profile, and I noted the fact that you‘re not actually in the military, so I don‘t get the fun of calling you down as a poser.

Allow me to explain a few things (And this is for you too BDTyre, since you asked the question).

With regards to running outside in the winter, yes, somone will have made sure the path is clear. No one in charge of a PT session would be so stupid as to take their troops outside to run on ice... people would be slipping and falling and injuring themselves, and responsibility for these injuries would likely fall on whoever was running the PT session.

There are a lot of inherent dangers in military service, in garrison, in the field, or deployed... that being said, safety is always the foremost concern at all times.

Think about it, an injured troop can‘t train, can‘t fight, can‘t do their job. The military is also responsible if any permenent injuries result.


----------



## chrisf

As an addition to what I wrote above, generally, if the weather conditios outside won‘t allow PT, you‘ll be doing your PT indoors in a gym... or a ruck march through sloppy wet snow couldn‘t hurt


----------



## Paul F

Why not run in the snow? You might have to one day fight in the snow, so why not train in it?


----------



## Bert

Relating this to BMQ, its better to pick and choose your battles.  Training in the snow increases the chance of injury prior to going 
BMQ.  No point in risking unnecessary injury.

On my BMQ course and it was in the winter, we lost three people because they aggravatted injuries received while training for BMQ as a civilian.  

Its better to train smart before entering BMQ 
than to "simulate" battle or military conditions
unless you really really know what you‘re doing.

Running in the snow/ice is risky.  Wait for days where the ice is off the road (bare pavement) or
find an indoor track or treadmill to push the cardio.

In BMQ or in a unit, the military will outfit the
member with the proper kit for the conditions
and provide necessary familiarizations.


----------



## chrisf

Aside from that, no one said you wouldn‘t be running in the snow...

We said doing PT on ice was stupid. That‘s why you wind up doing section attacks. Wearing mukluks. In snow drifts.


----------



## Wade

Hello everyone,
This is my first time on the forum although I have been using it for a while now.  I would like to let anyone who is interested in the PT test know what I had to do:  
1.  Step Test...This is used to measure your VO2  Max (which is the ability of your body to transport Oxygen through your blood to your muscles).  This is not something that you can push through, the instructor will monitor your pulse rate after the first 3 min, if it is good then you will go another 3 min (only faster) then your pulse will be measured again, if it is good and depending on the stage you started on you may go onto another 3 min.
**NOTE**  This is what made me fail 2 times.  When they calculate your VO2 Max there are many factors, two of which are: * Your Age
                           * Your Weight
I can‘t help my age (34) and my weight is mostly muscle (but that is irrelevant for the purpose of the test) even though muscle weighs more than fat.
I had to increase my VO2Max, endurance running didn‘t work, but interval training did.  Then after passing that I did the usual:
2.  Grip Test, 3.  Sit Ups  4.  Push Ups

On my 3rd try I finally passed......


----------



## casing

I keep hearing about the age and weight factor.  Can someone elaborate on this in respect to the step test, please?  I‘m considered rather big and heavy for my height, but I have no problem running the 2.4km in the time allowed for my age group (I‘m 33).  I can also do 30 proper pushups and about the same in situps... but this talk about how weight is considered has me a bit concerned.  So, can someone please explain this to me a bit more?  Thank you.


----------



## SFontaine

The step test almost screwed me over my first time through.. My heart rate was RIGHT on the threshhold for pass/failure.


----------



## Wade

I will elaborate as much as I can:
Like I said before, the step test is designed to give an idication of your VO2Max.  There are other factors considered, such as:
Heart rate, stage completed, resting heart rate, age, sex, weight, I may be missing some but those are the main ones I guess.  I am 34 and started the step test at 33.  Because of your age (33)I believe your VO2Max will have to be at least 39 when I hit 34 it went up to 41.  The higher you get the better.  Honestly, a 17 or 18 year old only has to touch the step and they will pass it.  They start off at level 5,and go to level 6.  At our age we start off at level 4 and then 5 and then 6; yes 3 levels.  (More to come)


----------



## Wade

After the first level (level 4) your heart rate has to be below 28 beats/10 sec, if it is under you go on to level 5, the pace is much quicker, for 3 min. At the end of that your rate has to be below 25 beats/10sec, if it is then you go to level 6, it is very quick and hard (for me anyways) at this stage you can push yourself through, there is a lot of burnning and "grunting" (in my case) but I needed level 6 to pass.  The thing is you can‘t really push the first 2 levels because of your heart rate.  I think that if you can make it through level 6 you will pass.  I did interval training on a treadmill for 6 weeks prior to the test, it helped tremendously...


----------



## Wade

The funny thing with all of this is that at 33 your VO2Max is 39, at 44 it goes up to 41 and at 35 it drops to 35...stupid!!


----------



## Haloed

Your V02Max has very little to do with age and weight directly. Your V02Max is how efficent your body is at using oxygen, the more efficent the less oxygen your body needs which leads to better endurance. 

High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT) is good for increasing V02Max and burning fat and works much better than steady-state cardio. 

If you don‘t exercise in one way or another, then yes, as you age your endurance, strength, power will all decrease over time. If your weight is mostly muscle then being heavier won‘t affect your V02Max. If you have a high body fat percentage then that can have an effect since you will fatigue faster due to the extra weight and your body has to work much harder.


----------



## Bert

Haloed

In a sense your right.  Scientifically, you could 
take a recruit in a testing centre and measuring
various biologicals and get precise result.  

During the CF fitness test in the applciation
process, they calculate the VO2 value rather
than measure.  Weight is heavily factored
into the equation they use to calculate VO2.
So, you could still have good oxygen efficiency
but get dinged on the bodyweight.  This somewhat
creates a quasi body weight spec too.  The heavier you are, the lower the VO2 by their
calculation if all other conditions stay the same.


----------



## girlfiredup

> Originally posted by Mav1970:
> [qb] I had to increase my VO2Max, endurance running didn‘t work, but interval training did.
> [/qb]


What did you do for interval training?  Is plyometrics a good way to increase V02max?


----------



## Wade

I am not too sure about "plyometrics", however it is a very similar concept.  I used interval training on the treadmill.  The concept is to run at near Max heart rate for 2 min and then a very slow jog for 2 min and then back up to near max for 2 min and then back....for 30 min. It actually takes 40 min you have to warm up for 5 min and cool down for 5 min (MUST). Also, this is to be done every other day (REST) is key..Trust me.


----------



## Wade

The PT testing should not be too much of a concern for younger people (16-25) beyond that it becomes a challenge and more attention needs to be paid to training for it....


----------



## girlfiredup

I used to train that way before... run at max then walk or jog (done on a treadmill).  You just reminded me to pick it up again.  I‘m going to work on that this week at the gym.

BTW, I noticed you‘re from Ottawa and have applied to 763 CommRgt.  Me too.


----------



## sirmckinnon

amen.

I have a feeling im going to be doing a lot of "suprise" ruck marches this summer


----------



## unreal

I am a 17, applying for the reserves, and can run 2.4 km in 9 min.  Do you guys think I'll have trouble passing the step test?  I run 2.4 km twice a day on weekdays for practice.  I‘m only getting better.  But some of these posts make it sound really hard, and some make it sound easy.  I‘m probably just anxious about a chance to join the army.

Plus I have no trouble doing 40-50 sit-ups in a minute.  But I have a **** of a time completing 19 pushups without taking a rest.  I guess I'll just continue practicing sit-ups a few times a day and see where that gets me.  My PT is on June 2nd.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## BF Hawkeye Pierce

18 year olds only have to step on the steps? I guess I passed that


----------



## Wade

This message is for "Unreal".  
You are 17 and you will not have a problem with the step test, the problem you will have is with your push-ups.  It is easy to focus on things that are not so hard and that you don‘t have a problem with.  Focus on your difficult area, push-ups.  When you can do 19 push-ups without stopping then get back to the running and sit-ups.  Trust me it sucks to fail the PT test and when you know what needs work and if you fail because of it it will suck even more...start working on bench presses and push-ups, it won‘t be long and you will be able to do 40 or 50...Good luck and don‘t give up!!!


----------



## whelton44

quick question i didnt wanna start a brand new tread for this during the sit ups is there something holding your feet ?


----------



## kabogadil

the examiner did hold my feet while I was doing my sit ups.


----------



## apache2001

whelton44 said:
			
		

> quick question i didnt wanna start a brand new tread for this during the sit ups is there something holding your feet ?



Yes the examiner will hold both of your feet while checking the correct position before you start doing your sit ups.


----------



## Seb85

Im going to the BMQ on january 11 at St-jean , i can do 30 push up and sit-up easilly , i cant do any chin up if im starting arms straight , and i can run 2km in 13 min .   Will I end up in a month fitness program before starting my bmq ?


----------



## punkd

Seb85 said:
			
		

> Im going to the BMQ on january 11 at St-jean , i can do 30 push up and sit-up easilly , i cant do any chin up if im starting arms straight , and i can run 2km in 13 min .   Will I end up in a month fitness program before starting my bmq ?



Just keep at it and you should make it through the initial PT test. Make sure you are doing your pushups with the correct form, doing them slowly usually helps. (improper form seems to get a lot of people on the test). Just keep running and training over the holidays, a month of good training can make a solid improvement.


----------



## Narcisse

I saw on page 3 that someone was worrying about his push-ups.

I'll give a website I saw somewhere on this same forum.

http://hundredpushups.com/about.html

Take it, do what you want with it.

I find it really good, I start on week 4 because I was doing already 50 push-ups easely. I hit the 100 push-ups straight in a row 2 days ago ! It feels so good !


----------

